# الصلاه 0 كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث 0



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

كتاب الوسائط الروحية لقداسة البابا شنودة الثالث

  +++  1- الصلاة: ما هي؟ وكيف توصِّل إلى الله؟

    ليست كل صلاة تعتبر واسطة روحية، يمكن أن توصلك إلى الله.. هنا وأتذكر ما قيل عن إيليا النبى إنه " صلى صلاة " (يع 5: 17) كانت صلاة حقيقية، استطاعت أن تغلق السماء وأن تفتحها، وأن تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها (يع 5: 16)0

    فما هى الصلاة إذن؟ ما تعرفيها؟

     الصلاة هى جسر يوصل بين الإنسان والله. شبهوها بسلم يعقوب الواصل بين السماء والأرض (تك 28: 12). إنها ليست مجرد كلام، إنما هى صلة.. هى صلتك بالله، قلباً وفكراً..


    الصلاة هى إحساسك بالوجود في الحضرة الإلهية.

    و بدون هذا الإحساس لا تكون الصلاة صلاة.. هى مشاعر قلب متجة إلى الله، يشعر بوجود الله معه، أو بأنه واقف أمام الله. كما قال إيليا  " حى هو رب الجنود، الذى أنا واقف أمامه " (1مل 18: 15).. وأمام الله ينسى الإنسان كل شئ، ولا يبقى في ذهنه سوى الله وحده. ويتضاءل كل شئ. ويصبح الله هو الكل في الكل وليس غيره..


    الصلاة هى عمل القلب، سواء عبر عنها اللسان أو لم يعبر.

    هى رفع القلب إلى الله. لأن القلب يتحدث مع الله بالشعور والعاطفة، أكثر مما يتحدث اللسان بالكلام. وربما يرتفع القلب إلى الله بدون كلام

    لذلك فإن تنهد القلب أمام الله صلاة. وحنين القلب إلى الله صلاة. وعواطف الحب نحو الله صلاة. فالصلاة هى الصلة بين الله والإنسان0 وإن لم توجد هذه الصلة القلبية، فلن ينفع الكلام شيئاً


    إن أحببت الله تصلى. وإن صليت تزداد حباً لله. فالصلاة هى عاطفة حب، نعبر عنها بالكلام.

    نرى هذا الحب وهذه العاطفة بكل وضوح في مزامير داود إذ يقول:

    "يا الله أنت إلهى، إليك أبكر. عطشت نفسى إليك " (مز 63: 1). " كما يشتاق الأيل إلى جداول المياه، هكذا تشتاق نفسى إليك يا الله. عطشت نفسى إلى الله، إلى الإله الحى. متى أجئ وأتراءى قدام الله " (مز 43: 1، 2).. إنه شوق إلى الله عطش إليك. كما تشتاق الأرض العطشانة إلى الماء

    كثيرون يصلون، ولا يشعرون بتعزية. لأن صلواتهم خالية من الحب.. مجرد كلام!

    هؤلاء رفض الله صلواتهم. وقال عنهم " هذا الشعب يكرمنى بشفتيه. أم قلبه فمبتعد عنى بعيداً " (أش 29: 13). وكرر السيد المسيح نفس التوبيخ بالنسبة إلى اليهود (مت 15: 8) (مر 7: 6) إذن الخلط صلاتك بالحب. وتكلم فيها مع الرب بعاطفة. فالصلاة هى اشتياق النفس إلى الوجود الله. هى اشتياق المحدود إلى غير المحدود، اشتياق المخلوق إلى خالقه، واشتياق الروح إلى مصدرها وإلى شبعها..



    و الصلاة المقبولة هى التى تصدر من قلب نقى.

    فالكتاب يقول " ذبيحة الأشرار مكرهة الرب، وصلاة المستقيمين مرضاته " (أم 15: 8) (أم 21: 27). وقد رفض الرب صلاة الأشرار فقال لهم " حين تبسطون أيديكم، أستر وجهى عنكم. وإن أكثرتم الصلاة، لا أسمع. أيديكم ملآنة دماً " (أش 1: 15). ومن الناحية الأخرى يقول الكتاب " طلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها " (يع 5: 16)0

    إذن ماذا يفعل الخاطئ المثقل بآثامه؟

    يصلى ليساعده الله على التوبة. ويتوب لكى يقبل الله صلاته..

    يصلى ويقول: توبنى يا رب فأتوب: (أر 31: 18). فالصلاة هى باب المعونة، الذى يدخل منه الخاطئ إلى التوبة. وقد قال ماراسحق " من قال إن هناك باباً آخر للتوبة غير الصلاة فهو مخدوع من الشياطين ".. إذن لا تنتظر حتى تتوب ثم تصلى!! إنما أطلب التوبة في صلاتك، من ذلك الذى قال " بدونى لا تقدرون أن تفعلوا شيئاً " (يو 15: 5)


    الصلاة هى فتح القلب لله، لكى يدخل ويطهره.

    تذكرنا بصلاة العشار، الذى رفع قلبه في انسحاق أمام الله، طالباً الرحمة (لو 18: 13). وهكذا خرج مبرراً. عليك إذن أن تصلى لكى تحصل على نقاوة القلب، وأنت تقول للرب في صلواتك: إنضح على بزوفاك فأطهر، واغسلنى فأبيض أكثر من الثلج (مز 50).. أليس هو القائل " أعطيكم قلباً جديداً، وأجعل روحاً جديدة في داخلكم.. وأجعلكم تسلكون في فرائضى " (خر 36: 26، 27).. اطلب منه في صلاتك تحقيق هذا الوعد.


    الصلاة هى تدشين للشفتين وللفكر، وهى تقديس للنفس، بل هى صلح مع الله..

    الإنسان الذى بينه وبين الله خصومة، طبيعى أنه لا يتحدث معه. لا يصلى. لا يجد دالة للحديث مع الله. فإن بدأ يصلى، فمعنى هذا أنه يريد أن يصطلح مع الله.. وإذا صلى، يستحى من حديثه مع الله، ويخجل من أن ينجس فكره الذى كان مع الله منذ حين. يصل إذن إلى استحياء الفكر، وهذا ظاهرة روحية صحيحة.

    و هكذا بالصلاة تبطل الأفكار الردية، كلما داوم الإنسان على الصلاة، ويدخل بها في جوارحي، ويبعد عن قوات الظلمة.

    الصلاة هى رعب الشياطين، وأقوى سلاح ضدهم.

    فالشيطان يخشى أن يفلت هذا المصلى من يده. يخشى أن ينال بصلاته قوة يحاربه بها. كما أنه يحسده على علاقته هذه مع الله، التى حرم هو منها.. لذلك فالشيطان يحارب الصلاة بكل الطرق يحاول أن يمنعه بأن يوحى فإنسان بأن مشاغل كثيرة تنتظره وليس لديه وقت، أو يشعره بالتعب وبثقل في الجسد. وإن أصر على الصلاة، يحاول أن يشتت فكره ليسرح في أمور عديدة..


    أما أنت يا رجل الله، فاصمد في صلاتك مهما كانت الحروب. وركز فيها فكرك وكل مشاعرك.

    و كما قال الرسول " قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم " (يع 4: 7). و تستسلم لأفكاره. واعرف أن محاولته منع صلاتك، إنما تحمل اعترافاً ضمنياً منه بقوة هذه الصلاة كسلاح ضده. فلا تلق سلاحك، بل حارب به. واستمر في الصلاة مهما شردت أفكارك. ولا بد أن ييأس العدو من جهادك الروحى ويتركك. كما أن النعمة لن تتخلى عنك، بل ستكون معك..


    و في صلاتك، فتح أعماق نفسك لتمتلئ من الله.

    اطلب الله نفسه، وليس مجرد خيراته. قل له كما سبق أن قال داود " طلبت وجهك، ولوجهك يا رب التمس. لا تحجب وجهك عنى " (مز 199). تأكد أن نفسك التى تشعر بنقصها، ستظل في فراغ إلى أن يكملها الله نفسه. إنها تحتاج إلى حب أقوى من كل شهوات العالم. وهى عطشانة، وماء العالم لا يستطيع أن يرويها (يو 4: 13).

    قل له يا رب: لست أجد سواك كائناً يفهمنى.

    واطمئن إليه: افتح له قلبى، وأحكى له كل أسرارى، وأشرح له ضعفاتى فيسمعها ولا يحتقرها. وأسكب أمامه دموعى، وابثه أشواقى. أشعر معه أننى لست وحدى، وإنما معى قلب يحتوينى وقوة تسندنى.. بدونك يا رب، أشعر أننى في فراغ، ولا أرى لى وجدوداً حقيقياً. أنت هو عمانوئيل، الله معنا.. روحى تشتاق إلى روحك الكلى، تشتاق إلى ما هو أسمى من المادة والعالم وكل ما فيه.. نعم، إن في داخلى اشتياقاً إلى غير المحدود، لا يشبعة سواك


    هذه هى صلاة الحب، وهى أعلى من مستوى الطلب. فأنت قد تصلى ولا تطلب شيئاً..

    قد تكون صلاتك شكراً على ما أعطاه لك الله من قبل. تشكره على عنايته بك، ورعايته لك، وعلى ستره ومعونته وكل إحساناته، لك ولكل أصحابك وأحبابك.. وقد تكون صلاتك تسبيحاً لله، مثل صلاة السارافيم " قدوس  قدوس، رب الجنود السماء والأرض مملؤتان من مجدك وكرامتك " (أش 6).

     قد تكون صلاتك مجرد تأمل في صفات الله الجميلة، كما في صلوات القداس الغريغورى، وكما في كثير من المزامير وصلوات الساعات. وكما قال القديس باسيليوس الكبير " لا تبدأ صلاتك بالطلب لئلا يظن أنه لولا الطلب ما كنت تصلى. باسيليوس الكبير " لا تبدأ صلاتك بالطلب لئلا يظن أنه لولا الطلب ما كنت تصلى.


    اعتبر صلاتك مجرد تلذذ بعشر الله، أو كما يسميها بعض الآباء " مذاقة الملكوت ".

    مجرد وجودك في حضرة الله متعة، حتى لو لم تفتح فمك بكلمة واحدة، حتى لو لم يتحرك ذهنك بأى فكر، كطفل في حضن أبيه ولا يطلب شيئاً سوى أن يبقى هكذا..

    ترى ما الذى يمكننا أن نطلبه في ملكوت السموات؟! لا شئ طبعاً. لأن هناك لا ينقصنا شئ حتى نطلبه. إنما نتمتع بما قال عنه المرتل " ذوقوا وانظروا ما أطيب الرب " (مز 34: 8). الصلاة هى مذاقة الملكوت هذا. نذوق هنا على الأرض ما سوف نتمتع به في السماء...


    لذلك قيل عن الصلاة إنها طعام الملائكة.

    هى طعام أرواحهم، وهى غذاؤهم الذى  يشبعهم. وهكذا أيضاً بالنسبة إلى أرواح  القديسين،  وكانت على الأرض غذاء للآباء المتوحدين والسواح.. ويتغذون بيها بمحبة الله وعشرته، ومتعة أرواحهم به. كما قال داود النبي للرب " أما أنا فخير لى الالتصاق بالرب " (مز 73: 28)


    مبارك هو إلهنا الطيب الذى منحنا أن نصلى. تواضع منه أن يسمح لنا بأن نتحدث إليه.

    وتواضع منه أن يصغى إلينا.. من نحن التراب والرماد، حتى نقترب إلى الله، ونقف أكاكه ونتحدث إليه..و نضم أنفسنا إلى صفوف الملائكة الواقفة أمام عرشه تسبحه وتبارك اسمه، وتتبارك بالوجود في حضرته. حقاً إنه الخالق، أن يسمح لنا نحن مخلوقاته بهذه الدالة: أن نكلمة وبسمعنا.

    لذلك عار كبير وخطية كبرى، أن تقول: ليس لدى وقت للصلاة..!!

    هل يجرؤ العبد أن يقول إنه ليس لديه وقت للكلام مع سيده؟! عجيب بالأكثر أن المخلوق ليس لديه وقت للحديث مع خالقه!! إن أموراً عديدة وتافهة تجد لها وقتاً..

    و محادثات لا قيمة لها، تجد لها وقتاً. لماذا إذن تحتج بضيق الوقت في الحديث مع الله؟!

    إن داود النبى كان ملكاً وقائداً وقاضياً للشعب، وله أسرة كبيرة، ومع ذلك يقول للرب " سبع مرات في النهار وسبحت على أحكام عدلك  " (مز 119) " عشية وباكر ووقت الظهر " " وفى نصف الليل نهضت لأشكرك.. " "وسبقت عيناى وقت السحر لأتلو في جميع أقوالك " (مز 119)

    المشكلة لا تكمن إذن في الوقت، إنما في الرغبة. إن كانت لديك رغبة في الصلاة، فلا شك ستجد وقتاً. لماذا إذن تحتج بضيق الوقت في الحديث مع الله؟!

    إن داود النبى كان ملكاً وقائداً وقاضياً لشعب، وله أسرة كبيرة، ومع ذلك يقول للرب " سبع مرات في النهار سبحت على أحكام عدلك " (مز 119) " عشية وباكر ووقت الظهر " " وفى نصف الليل نهضت لأشكرك.." " وسبقت عيناى وقت السحر، لأتلو في جميع أقوالك " (مز 119).

    المشكلة لا تكمن إذن في الوقت، وإنما في الرغبة. إن كانت لديك رغبة في الصلاة، فلا شك ستجد وقتاً.


    ثم يجب أن تعرف أن الصلاة بركة لك. وأنك فيها تأخذ، ولست تعطى.

    هل تظن أنك تعطى الله وقتاً حينما تصلى؟! وهل الله محتاج إليك أو إلى صلواتك؟! أم أنت تأخذ في الصلاة قوة ومعونة وبركة، وتأخذ لذة روحية ومتعة بعشرة الله، وحلاً لمشاكلك..؟!

    يجب أن تتغير فكرتك عن الصلاة، لكى تدرك تماماً أنك ضائع بدونها، وأنها عكازك الذى تستند إليه. إن عرفت هذا، ستعتمد عليها كواسطة روحية أساسية في حياتك. وبعد، أترانى استطيع في هذا المقال أن أحدثك عن كل ما يتعلق بالصلاة؟! كلا، وإنما بعد كل هذا أتركك لتصلى، ولكى تذكرنى أيضاً في صلاتك.

:download:​​


----------



## النهيسى (31 أكتوبر 2009)

شروط الصلاة المقبولة

ليست كل صلاة مقبولة، لأنه ليست كل صلاة، صلاة0

فصلاة الفريسى المتكبر، لم تكن مقبولة مثل صلاة العشار المنسحق، الذى خرج مبرراً دون ذاك (لو 18: 14). كذلك صلاة الذين أيديهم ملآنة دماً، قال عنها الرب " حين تبسطون أيديكم، أستر وجهى عنكم، وإن أكثرتم الصلاة لا أسمع " (أش 1: 15). وأيضاً صلاة المرائين (مت 6)، والذين لعلة يطيلون صلواتهم (مت 23: 14) فقد تصلى صلاة، فيتقدم واحد من الأربعة والعشرين قسيساً، ويأخذها في مجمرته الذهبية، ويقدمها إلى الله رائحة بخور.. (رؤ 5: 8) بينما يصلى آخر طول النهار، ويتعجب الملائكة أن شيئاً من صلوات هذا الإنسان لم يصعد إلى فوق!

فما هى إذن شروط الصلاة؟!

الشروط كثيرة: نذكر منها أنها تكون بالروح، فيها روح الإنسان يخاطب روح الله، وقلبه يتصل بقلب الله، هذه الصلاة التى من الروح ومن القلب، هى التى تفتح أبواب السماء، وتدخل إلى حضرة الله، وتكلمه بدالة، وتتمتع به، وتأخذ منه ما تريد..  هذه الصلاة هى التى تشبع الروح، كما قال المرتل:

" باسمك أرفع يدى، فتشبع نفسى كما شحم ودسم " (مز 163: 4، 5).

هذه الصلاة التى من القلب، هى التى يشعر فيها الإنسان بلقائه مع الله. ففيها أما أن نصعد إليه،أو ينزل هو إلينا. المهم أن نلتقى. أو هو الروح القدس يصعدنا فكراً وقلباً إلى الله. وعن هذه الصلاة يقول القديسون إنها حلول السماء في النفس، أو أن النفس تتحول إلى سماء. وهنا تتميز الصلاة بحرارة روحية


الصلاة التى يجب وعاطفة، تكون صلاة حارة

 الصلاة التى بالروح، تكون حارة بطبيعتها. أشعلها الروح النارى. ولذلك قيل عن صلاة القديس مكسيموس ودوماديوس إنها كانت تخرج من أفواههم كشعاع من نار. وهكذا كانت |أصابع القديس الأنبا شنودة رئيس المتوحدين حينما  كان يرفع يديه في صلاته..


الصلاة الروحانية تكون ايضاً بفهم وتركيز.

و بالتركيز تبعد عنها طياشة الفكر. كذلك عنصر الفهم يجعل الذهن مركزاً، والعاطفة أيضاً تركز الفكر0 أما الذى يصلى بدون قلب، وبدون فهم، وبدون عاطفة، فبالضرورة تشرد أفكاره في موضوعات متعددة لأن قلبه لم يتخلص بعد من الأهتمام بهذه العالميات، ولا يزال متعلقاً بها حتى وقت الصلاة. فلا تكون صلاته طاهرة، لأنها ملتصقة بماديات العالم.

لهذا، عندما سئل القديس يوحنا الأسيوطى " ما هى الصلاة الطاهرة؟ " أجاب " هى الموت عن العالم " لأنه حينما يموت القلب عن أمور العالم، لا يسرح فيها أثناء صلاته، فتصبح صلاته طاهرة بلا طيش.


الصلاة الروحانية تكون ايضاً بخشوع أمام الله.

لقد سبق فتحدثنا عن الصلاة بحب لا يمنع الخشوع إطلاقاً. محبتنا لله لا يمكن أن تنسينا هيبته، وجلاله ووقاره. فيمتزج حديثنا معه بالاحترام والتوقير، وندرك أدب الحديث مع الله. وخشوعنا ليس هو خوف العبيد، إنما هو توقير الأبتاء لأبيهم وأى أب؟ إنه ليس أباً على الأرض، بل هو ابونا الذى في السموات، الذى تقف أمامه الملائكة في هيبة " بجناحين يغطون وجوههم. وباثنين يغطون أرجلهم " (أش 6: 2). لهذا قال ماراسحق:

" إذا وقفت لتصلى، كن كمن هو قائم أمام لهيب نار".

وابراهيم أبو الآباء والأنبياء قال " عزمت أن أكلم المولى. وأنا تراب ورماد " (تك 18: 27). لذلك إن وقفت أمام الله، قل له: من أنا يا رب حتى أقف أمامك، أنت الذى تقف أمامك الملائكة ورؤساء الملائكة والشاروبيم والسارافيم، وكل الجمع غير المحصى الذى للقوات السمائية. كيف أحشر نفسى وسط هذه الطغمات النورانية؟!


خشوعك أمام الله هو خشوع الروح وخشوع الجسد أيضاً.

أما عن خشوع الجسد. فيشمل الوقوف والركوع والسجود، بحيث لا تقف وقفة متراخية ولا متكاسلة، ولا تستسلم للشيطان الذى يحاول أن يشعرك في وقت الصلاة بتعب الجسد أو بمرضه أو إنهاكه أو حاجته إلى النوم..!

هناك أشخاص، إذا وقفوا للصلاة يشعرون بالتعب، بينما يقفون مع أصدقائهم بالساعات دون شعور بالتعب! لذلك احترس من هذا التعب الوهمى، الذى هو من حروب الشياطين. قال القديس باسيليوس الكبير:

 " عليك تعتدز عن الصلاة بالمرض، لأن الصلاة وسيلة للشفاء من المرض ".

و كما قال ماراسحق " إذا بدأت الصلاة الطاهرة، فاستعد لكل ما يأتى " أى أستعد لحروب الشيطان الذى يريد أن يمنعك عن الصلاة
خشوع الجسد لازم، لأن الجسد يشترك مع الروح في مشاعرها، ويعبر عنها. فخشوع الروح يعبر عنه خشوع الجسد. وتراخى الروح وعدم اهتمامها، يظهر كذلك في حركات الجسد، مثل انشغال الحواس بشئ آخر أثناء الصلاة! سواء النظر أو السمع وما إلى ذلك..

أما عن خشوع الروح، فيجب أن تصلى بقلب منسحق. 

و تذكر أن الرب قريب من المنسحقين بقلوبهم.. لا تنس أنك طبيعة ترابية، وأنك تكلم خالقك الذى هو ملك الملوك ورب الأرباب (رؤ 19: 16). ولا تنس أيضاً خطاياك التى  احزنت بها روح الله القدوس، وخنت محبته وقابلت احساناته بالجحود لذلك قف بانسحاق قدامه، كما صلى دانيال النبي وقال " لك يا سيد البر. أما لنا فخزى الوجوه.. لأننا أخطأنا إليك. تمردنا عليك " (دا 9: 7-9). قل له: أنا لا استحق شيئاً. ولكن مع كثرة خطاياى وجحودى، يشجعنى طول أناتك، ويعزينى قلبك الواسع. أنت الإله الطيب، الذى يشاء موت الخاطئ مثلما يرجع ويحيا (حز 18: 23، 32). في أنا الساقط تظهر عظيمة مراحمك0


و لتكن صلاتك بإيمان..

تؤمن أن الله يسمعك ويحبك، ويستجيب لك في كل ما يراه خيراً لك. وقد قال السيد الرب " كل ما تطلبونه في الصلاة مؤمنين، تنالونه " (مت 21: 23). وإن لم يكن لك هذا الإيمان، فاطلبه في صلاتك. كما قال أبو ذلك المريض المصروع للرب " أؤمن يا سيد. فأعن عدم إيمانى " (مر 9: 24) – أو كما قال الرسول للرب: زد إيماننا (لو 17: 5) تذكر ذلك الوعد الجميل " كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن " (مر 9: 23).

ثق أن الإيمان يعطى الصلاة قوة. وأيضاً الصلاة تقوى الإيمان.. غير أنك إن طلبت طلباً لا تتعجل نواله. وإنما انتظر الرب. آمن أنه سوف يستجيب، مهما بدا لك أنه أبطأ في استجابته. استمع إلى داود النبي وهو يقول " أنتظر الرب. ليتشدد ويتشجع قلبك، وانتظر الرب " (مز 27: 13).


لتكن صلاتك ايضاً بعمق وبفهم.

كلما كانت صلاتك بفهم، وتقصد كل كلمة تقولها، فإنها حينئذ ستكون بعمق. إن المرتل يصرخ في المزمور ويقول " من الأعماق صرخت إليك يا رب. يا رب استمع صوتى " (مز 130: 1). " من عمق قلبى طلبتك " (مز 199). صل إذن من عمق قلبك، ومن عمق فكرك، ومن عمق إيمانك، ومن عمق احتياجك.. وعمق الصلاة يمنحها حرارة..​


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا  

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع فى منتهى الجمال 
ميررررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## فادية (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*تسلم الايدين على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع*
*شكرا كتير*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


منتهى الشكر

للمرور  الرائع


العــــــــــــدرا تبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع فى منتهى الجمال
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


منتهى الشكر

للمرور  الرائع


العــــــــــــدرا تبارككم​


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2009)

فادية قال:


> *تسلم الايدين على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع*
> *شكرا كتير*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


منتهى الشكر

للمرور  الرائع


العــــــــــــدرا تبارككم
​


----------

